# Empire short face baby show some of the winnerd



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are some pic of winners at the Empire Short Face club baby show


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess the pics would help...lol
A yellow self crested ancient (my bird)
A black helmet


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

One more this is a yellow English shortface


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice. 

I got three babies this year from the helmets. One is looking very promising.

I was In Connecticut at the Fairmount pigeon show. Very nice birds at the show. I really liked the helmets. I wanted to get a pair.


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice birds,are you keeping them there :O


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice looking birds what color is the first bird?


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

SnRadcliffe said:


> Nice birds,are you keeping them there :O


I breed ancients, moorheads and snow tumblers.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

chayi said:


> Very nice looking birds what color is the first bird?


The first bird is a yellow


----------

